# B&W vs Outlaw preamps



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking at these two company's preamps- used,older B&W Reference 30 and Outlaw 950, but very comparable in features, with the B&W having a nice present feature and on-remote channel adjustments for center and sub, and for about $100 more. I need not concern with video in/out. Mating with an Outlaw 7100 amp (7x100). Primarily for HT, music in 2nd zone. Any last minute suggestions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are a number of others that come to mind, Emotiva as well as Onkyo/Integra. Both also make a great PrePro without breaking the bank.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I believe you mean B&K. B&W is a speaker company. B&K made the Reference 30.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What is your budget. Or rather, what are the prices on the B&K and Outlaw?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> I believe you mean B&K. B&W is a speaker company. B&K made the Reference 30.


Yes, my mistake. Under $300, and like what I see in both-but no experience with them personally. I know the B&K went for more money new, but I'm trying not to be influenced by that.

Any experience with these? Advice?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What is your budget. Or rather, what are the prices on the B&K and Outlaw?
> Cheers,
> JJ


The ref 30 is $300, the 950 is $220.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If planning to stay in that price range, I would go with the B&K. THX Certification, multichannel inputs, etc... The B&K originally retailed for almost 3 thousand Dollars and certainly has a bit better build quality than the Outlaw. However, mostly I would get the B&K over the Outlaw to get THX, THX EX, etc...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, looks like I'm going with the 950- it looks to be in excellent shape and it too has EX and the multi-inputs of the B&K along with many of the same features; no thx certification though. I think it will work well until I get the bug to upgrade down the road. Thanks guys.


----------

